

Show HN: Speedproject to toy with Soundcloud API, feedback? - crisnoble

I love the MISHKA Keep Watch Mixes, but I hate wading through their blog to find them. I made this ( http://crisnoble.com/keepWatch/ )so that I could see all the mixes at once and because I needed an excuse to tinker with PHP, mySQL and the SoundCloud API. It is far from perfect but I would love your feedback.
======
crisnoble
Clickable: <http://crisnoble.com/keepWatch/>

